# I have put my TiVo Cachecard with LifeTime Sub on Gumtree



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

Am I allowed to plug it here, please? (Pretty please?)

It's such a specialist, niche interest & I don't have an eBay account.

Collection is from Central London, I want it to go to a good home, where it will be appreciated 

http://www.gumtree.com/london/74/71910674.html


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm loathed to register (sign-up) on eBay, I am aware that people are still trading there. 

My TiVo needs a loving new home. Oh my god, how sad am I, lamenting the imminent loss of an inanimate object(!)


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

I have updated the original post with the new Gumtree link. (http://www.gumtree.com/london/74/71910674.html)

(It seems Gumtree adverts expire after 30 days or so)

I have had enquiries from around the country (e.g. Leeds) but none from Central London, where I live.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

I think you'll be lucky to get that for it - they are closing on eBay for around &#163;50 (even with lifetime sub) in the current uncertain climate, but good luck with it.


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

spitfires said:


> I think you'll be lucky to get that for it - they are closing on eBay for around £50 (even with lifetime sub) in the current uncertain climate, but good luck with it.


I know, I have an _unusual_ (emotional?) attachment to it and am hoping it _doesn't_ sell, perversely.

I really _ought_ to sell it as I'm so low on cash, but I am sure I'll be able to utilise it in the future (next year or so), when I get a Freesat connection in my room. Oh, and TV.

(right now, I'm just using iPlayer and Bit Torrent on my Mac. We do pay for a full cable subscription but the telly in the lounge is shared, I am very fussy about what I want to watch!! so antisocial, lol!)


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

spitfires said:


> I think you'll be lucky to get that for it - they are closing on eBay for around £50 (even with lifetime sub) in the current uncertain climate, but good luck with it.


Well, it has even less value now  *sigh*


----------

